# I could not resist the M100



## Hobby (Nov 29, 2019)

I just bought a brand new old M100 with EF-M 15-45 kit for 299. I could not resist a Black Friday offer in Antwerp. I use a 6D, but I will use this M100 as second body with a EF-s 10-22 and a EF-s 24. Nowadays, my wife is using my APS-C camera, so I could not use these lenses anymore. And you now what: I am very excited with this cheap little gem, and I can use my 10-22 again.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 29, 2019)

And I couldn't resist a Calumet Black Friday offer, 1,4/85 IS for Euro 1199.


----------

